# OGPP: Your favourite video game franchise?



## Costello (May 8, 2007)

What is your favourite game franchise?

A franchise includes all games related to one universe.
For example, we can consider that "Wario" games are part of the "Mario Bros." universe.

I've quickly selected what I consider to be the 10 biggest video game franchises, but I must have missed some or maybe my judgement is wrong about some of them... anyway a choice had to be made. Polls have a limited number of choices and that is what the "other" is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The list has been drawn with the help of: Eife, t4ils, Scarunkk, Naouak, DS-Man, and myself. Thanks for their help.


----------



## Naouak (May 8, 2007)

Fire Emblem !


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2007)

Easy.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 8, 2007)

Can you guess what I chose?


----------



## Bap65 (May 8, 2007)

My favourite franchise rest the Elder Scrolls series  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially since Morrowind, these game are those wich bring me closer of what I think of a good RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And after, there is the Zelda franchise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (OOT forever in my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fischju_original (May 8, 2007)

Very hard choice................

Zelda =\

To explain: Pokemon would have been my first choice, but there isn't much change between any of the games (New generic pokemon. Woo.)


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2007)

Zelda and Final Fantasy are very close to each other, but I choose Zelda.


----------



## spokenrope (May 8, 2007)

Metroid is probably my favorite.  Those games just always make me feel so satisfied once I complete them.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2007)

Deus Ex here, I know the second was nothing special but the first....

Of course thief and resident evil warrant mention.


----------



## bobrules (May 8, 2007)

Pokemon, the franchise is just amazing


----------



## skullstatue (May 8, 2007)

Heretic, Hexen (not so good), and Heretic II. How can you beat that, seriously?


----------



## Issac (May 8, 2007)

I voted Final Fantasy.... for Chrono Trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha..
and FF V and VIII


----------



## thegame07 (May 8, 2007)

Final Fantasy of course


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 8, 2007)

Come on peeps, wheres the Resident Evil love!!


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ May 8 2007 said:


> Come on peeps, wheres the Resident Evil love!!



Well, 3 votes is not that bad...look at the others Capcom's franchises


----------



## sirAnger (May 8, 2007)

I chose other for Sonic the Hedgehog. I don't much enjoy the current versions (though Rush is a step in the right direction), but I grew up on - and played the hell out of - the genesis ones. The series holds quite a bit of nostalgia for me.

Mario is an easy second. Each game in the series has captured my attention for many hours, and the spin-offs are quite good too.

In addition to Sonic, I'm disappointed to not see Kirby on that list. Not exactly my favorite series (generally too easy) but he's got more games than a few of those franchises. And spin-offs to boot.


----------



## kaoken (May 8, 2007)

Definitely FF just because they can re-use the same basic gameplay and still be able to make great games.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (May 8, 2007)

Easy peezy!  Zelda rules ALL!! - The sole reason when i have always been a Nintendo fan boy since the good 'ol NES days


----------



## legendofphil (May 8, 2007)

Zelda, its only franchise I have played all (Nintendo ones anyway) the games in and always look forward to the new releases. Even if I don't like the game in the end.
EDIT: By the end of this year I plan to own all the games on a legit medium. I am just missing LA DX, Oracle of Ages/Seasons, LttP (GBA) and Minish Cap.


----------



## mike78x (May 8, 2007)

Zelda all the way


----------



## .TakaM (May 9, 2007)

Metroid


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, RESIDENT EVIL is joint 2nd to last
That's just not right, not right at all

If things don't change, im gunna have to make some dummy accounts and bump it up!!
That or I'm gunna start threating people who haven't voted yet, using my razor as persuasion!!


----------



## lagman (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ May 8 2007 said:


> Ok, RESIDENT EVIL is joint 2nd to last
> That's just not right, not right at all
> 
> If things don't change, im gunna have to make some dummy accounts and bump it up!!
> That or I'm gunna start threating people who haven't voted yet, using my razor as persuasion!!








 *Gets idea to make Nodame Cantabile GOTM*


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 8 2007 said:


> I chose other for Sonic the Hedgehog. I don't much enjoy the current versions (though Rush is a step in the right direction), but I grew up on - and played the hell out of - the genesis ones. The series holds quite a bit of nostalgia for me.
> 
> Mario is an easy second. Each game in the series has captured my attention for many hours, and the spin-offs are quite good too.
> 
> In addition to Sonic, I'm disappointed to not see Kirby on that list. Not exactly my favorite series (generally too easy) but he's got more games than a few of those franchises. And spin-offs to boot.


I've added Sonic to the list and counted your vote. 
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 9, 2007)

That was a close one between Zelda and Metal Gear Solid


----------



## CCNaru (May 9, 2007)

I'm korean...gues what I voted PPPP

starcraft oO >>;; 

actually i voted pokemon :X


----------



## Westside (May 9, 2007)

Castlevania and Final Fantasy...  Hard decisions...


----------



## tshu (May 9, 2007)

zeldaaaaaaaaaz


----------



## 4saken (May 9, 2007)

Tough choice between the Pokemon, Mario and Final Fantasy franchise. Zelda comes close


----------



## hevyhomie (May 9, 2007)

although most of these franchises are great, i just want to be different and vote for the Tekken series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also GTA and Half-Life series


----------



## Gestahl (May 9, 2007)

Was going to vote Final Fantasy but my vote goes to the brilliant magnificient Castlevania (for its DS installments).


----------



## jaz (May 9, 2007)

Monkey Island


----------



## Dirtie (May 9, 2007)

Sonic before it turned to crap


----------



## TLSpartan (May 9, 2007)

Metal Gear series of course. Snake Eater was just so good


----------



## caffeinekid (May 9, 2007)

Final Fantasy - played through X at Christmas, and currently battling my way through XII. Fantastic games that just suck up so much time, in a good way.


----------



## Xeijin (May 9, 2007)

Zelda, the clear winner. Always will be, especially after ALttP and OoT.


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2007)

Hard choice between Castlevania and Metroid. I like them both.

I choose Castlevania because it has exp and level system, and I like 2D plateformer.
But I think metroid has a better per-game story, even if Samus is always alone and search for informations. In Castlevania it's just one guy you meet every once and there who tell you you have to kill Dracula ... oh, I'm indeed there for that purpose, I forgot !


Zelda take also a good place for me, it make me buy new consoles


----------



## crafton48 (May 9, 2007)

I guess Zelda. hard to choose cause each of them offer something different


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 9 2007 said:


> Metal Gear series of course. Snake Eater was just so good


Omg the story was the best I have ever heard, watched, played (I cried at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... Its is nearly impossible to choose...but I pick my Love Zelda


----------



## TheStump (May 9, 2007)

it was a toss up between Zelda and Megaman, too me though the old megamans is where the glory is at.  At least the new Zelda is freaking sweet, all the Battle Networks killed megaman for me.


----------



## Primo (May 9, 2007)

Has to be the Gran Turismo series
Man, how I love driving!
My room resembles more an NSX-R cockpit than a room


----------



## Psyfira (May 9, 2007)

Fight to the death between Castlevania and Final Fantasy. Taking a 3 year addiction into account: FF wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Btw FFXII is 20 quid on UK Amazon atm if anyone's interested)


----------



## Verocity (May 9, 2007)

Zelda 1st and Mario 2nd for me...

I love me some Zelda.


----------



## Sick Wario (May 9, 2007)

i really love the street fighter universe, but mario bros (and all it's spin-offs etc) is the most verstile and fun!

really i would've selected  F ZERO if it was listed


----------



## VVoltz (May 9, 2007)

Where the hell is GTA?
And why are we only 12 MGS fans????


----------



## galaxykidgamma (May 10, 2007)

i knew zelda'd win


----------



## galaxykidgamma (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ May 9 2007 said:


> Where the hell is GTA?
> And why are we only 12 MGS fans????



because you can only pick 1


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 10, 2007)

Pfft... MGS of course!


----------



## walkir (May 10, 2007)

I voted for Castlevania. Had Zelda as runner up.

Castlevania got my vote since I think it's stays true to the series.
The Final Fantasy franchise is getting to may spin offs right now.

PokéMon is worst of them all. They seem to let anyone use their brand just to make money. I like the original RPG games, but most spin offs are horrible.


----------



## .TakaM (May 10, 2007)

I really hate pokemon
well, really I hate gamefreak, they're the stupidest, laziest developers I know.
they've advanced the franchise in every wrong way, and they've let hardware limitations do their thinking.

it's too bad they got lucky, and got handed the franchise.. they'll never have to improve it..


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 10, 2007)

Zelda and after mario bros...


----------



## TuMatos (May 10, 2007)

somewhere along Command & Conquer, Championship Manager, Dungeon Siege or Baldur's Gate. i guess those were the franchises i devoted most time.

if only 1 needs to be picked........damn i can't choose just 1


----------



## MrHawkie (May 10, 2007)

I clicked Final Fantasy but I should have said...

*Kingdom Hearts*


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2007)

Sonic!


----------



## wepoo (May 10, 2007)

I loved Sonic from the Master System and up through the ages. Mario bros managed to develop better and better games pretty much every time a new one was released. And more recently I've become a big fan of the immersive gameplay of zelda games.

But at the end of the day, I've played Street Sighter since the beginning (thats right Street fighter 1 does not count! Even though i have played it) and I still go into the city arcade after Uni most days to play it (Wether it be Championship Edition or Alpha 3).


----------



## Ryoku (May 10, 2007)

Sonic.

I grew up on it and it truly is the best franchise for me. Although I love almost all of the ones listed in the poll.


----------



## MetaKz (May 11, 2007)

Picked other because of Xenosaga.. if that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's more of a series than a franchise right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise it'd be Tales or Suikoden


----------



## Zaraf (May 11, 2007)

I vote for the Dragon Quest series...first RPG I ever played, and still my favorite series over all


----------



## rippon (May 11, 2007)

Where's the love for Dragon Quest?  Best... Series... EVAR!


----------



## SinR (May 11, 2007)

woot, first post!


VERY tough choice... i mean... Zelda? Mario? Sonic? Metroid?  Final Fantasy?

ended up going with Zelda... from time to time i still boot up OoT on my N64 and play for a while.  cant wait for Zelda DS (Phantom Hourglass... unless im mistaken)


----------



## shadowboy (May 11, 2007)

Sonic.  Been a fan since the start, and loved all of them so far.


----------



## SaltyDog (May 11, 2007)

For consoles I have to go with the Golden Sun series. Will always piss me off they never made more. But for all games in general the Thief series wins easily. Spent hundreds of hours with Thief II and all fan missions. Great stories and great settings.


----------



## Torte (May 11, 2007)

CASTLEVANIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSW (May 11, 2007)

I went for zelda, for epicness. But SF is up there. Wonderful fighting franchise!


----------



## djrenow (May 11, 2007)

BOMBERMAN ^^


----------



## Siio (May 11, 2007)

Wow I think this is the first franchise poll I've taken where I haven't liked a single franchise listed.

Anyways.  My favorites are Megami Tensei, Dragon Quest, Wizardry, Ultima, Civilization, Sa-Ga, Might and Magic, and Fallout.


----------



## pasc (May 11, 2007)

meh, why don't you vote for Megaman ? Too hard ? Battlenetwork rocks !
Wonder why they didn't wrote GTA in the poll ?


----------



## OrR (May 11, 2007)

I generally don't like franchises... Spinoffs are almost always crap. Movies and stuff is worse. There are some game series where I like most of the core games a lot, like Pokemon and Zelda from the poll. I can't vote for Pokemon, though, because there is too much crap associated with it. I also can't vote for Zelda because the only 3D Zelda I played was Twilight Princess and that was only a good game, not amazing. Minish Cap also wasn't my cup of tea.
I would probably have voted for GTA because I loved Vice City and San Andreas a lot and am very exited about GTA 4. I never got the hang of GTA 1 & 2, though, and I didn't play GTA 3 very far, either.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 12, 2007)

Zelda and Metroid are close to each other... i think i chose metroid though, because its graphics are superior, and what makes the games good is their huge arsenal, which are (about) the same (size wise)


----------



## JustinTense (May 12, 2007)

Pro Evo !


----------



## fatfrank (May 12, 2007)

I voted Metal Gear (not just solid) of course.  The best franchise ever.

But i have to put up a special mention to the whole Grand Theft Auto series for the fun it's been giving me since i was a kid playing gta 1, screw them hot wheels toy cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Phoenix Wright, no other text based game has ever got to me that much, i love this universe so much i wish being a lawyer was just like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i'd go to the university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(should add phoenix wright to the poll, it's gbatemp after all)



-Frank


----------



## Punkrox (May 12, 2007)

Close between Zelda and Mario for me... Went with zelda


----------



## Deadmon (May 12, 2007)

I chose Pokemon, just because of the main games, not the spin-offs. Well, Snap and the first two Stadiums were good, and the Puzzle League for N64 was pretty good too..


----------



## moley (May 12, 2007)

Suikoden for life


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 13, 2007)

I'm distraught at the lack of Resident Evil love


----------



## SpaceJump (May 13, 2007)

Just look at my avatar


----------



## Libo (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ May 13 2007 said:


> Suikoden for life



What he said.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 13, 2007)

Resident Evil is now offically last place.... this blows


----------



## Whiternoise (May 14, 2007)

Zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if there was a SquareEnix / Squaresoft option then it could have been different..


----------



## Smuff (May 14, 2007)

Nights Into Dreams


----------



## craig588 (May 14, 2007)

Fallout, by far.


----------



## Hitto (May 15, 2007)

Castlevania : Series is fun, but it's not something I would buy a console for.
Final Fantasy : Not interested anymore.
Mario Bros : My vote. Fantastic gameplay is all I need.
Megaman : Dead to me.
Metal Gear Solid : Very Good, But not on top of the list.
Metroid : Not my cup of tea. I personally prefer Castlevania's progression system. Hunting for XP on the crapper... The perfect delight.
Pokémon : Never played it.
Resident Evil : Never was interested. If RE4 comes out for the wii at budget price, I'll see.
Street Fighter : Does that still exist?
Zelda : YES. But god I hate the "serious zelda fans".
Sonic : Memories... Oh, and what I said about zelda fans, only 10x worse!

Other : Tetris is pretty good, too.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2007)

Although deus ex (closely followed by RE) was my pick I think veho has the right idea.

Castlevania : Good, discovered late in the game for me though.
Final Fantasy : Main series sure (a good chunk of the reason I got into rom hacking, emulation and flash carts/similar devices), spin off games: save chronicles I have not played one I like (x-2 is a spinoff game as well).
Mario Bros : Mario on the nes is one of my earliest memories, all the games I have played with mario in I can appreciate as well.
Megaman : Dead to me as well, GB series: legendary, GBA and console started well be went into freefall.
Metal Gear Solid : Can not stand it.
Metroid : see castlevania.
Pokémon : Good sure, best no chance. Also Hitto I will have to resurrect my laptop or swap out the drive but I have IRC logs that show otherwise.
Resident Evil : not played outbreak but otherwise some of the best gaming experience.
Street Fighter : Show me mortal kombat any day.
Zelda : see castlevania.
Sonic : Apologies for those of a sensitive disposition but equivalent to a guy that saves your life then rapes your little sister.


Other: Bomberman: I was one of the few that liked bomberman 64.


----------



## lagman (May 15, 2007)

I was thinking: No shooter love?
*Parodius
*Gradius
*R-type


----------



## Arm73 (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 8 2007 said:


> Metroid is probably my favorite.Â Those games just always make me feel so satisfied once I complete them.


I agree.
To me it was a close call, Metroid or Zelda.
I chose metroid, however Zelda has seen more chapters, but if I have to choose between fantasy and sci-fi I choose the latter.
Too bad we don't see as many sequels for metroid as other franchise, but yes , once I go trough a metroid game the satisfaction in incomparable to anything else.


----------



## spokenrope (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 15 2007 said:


> I was thinking: No shooter love?
> *Parodius
> *Gradius
> *R-type



As much as I love shmups, I really don't think that there's a series of them that compares to the likes of Mario, Sonic, or Zelda.


----------



## spokenrope (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ May 12 2007 said:


> I'm distraught at the lack of Resident Evil love



I really have never thought that Resident Evil or Metal Gear games are very good.  Or, if I do think that they're good, I think that a lot of people tend to overhype them.

That being said, I know that I need to play through RE4.  I've heard that they apparently didn't change the formula much from the other games in the series (which I have played), but everyone loves it nonetheless.  Meh.


----------



## Hitto (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ May 15 2007 said:


> Pokémon : Good sure, best no chance. Also Hitto I will have to resurrect my laptop or swap out the drive but I have IRC logs that show otherwise.


----------



## Yoshimashin (May 15, 2007)

Suikoden.

Earthbound and Resident Evil have a close following.


----------



## amiantos (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ May 8 2007 said:


> Heretic, Hexen (not so good), and Heretic II. How can you beat that, seriously?



Uhmmm! How in the world could you remember Heretic II but NOT Hexen II? C'mon!

Hexen II was relatively... something... I'm not sure if I want to say good or not.


----------



## Rubiximus (May 16, 2007)

Back in the Gameboy Color days, when I was truly getting into gaming, I played my first RPG, which was Dragon Warrior I & II.
I love the first three Dragon Quests to no end. Even when I have games like FF VII and Twilight Princess, I repeatedly find myself,  for reasons that I do not wholly understand, returning to a game with little storyline whose hours spent searching for orbs hidden in the most inconvenient places are numbered greatly. DW Monsters I don't know how much time I spent playing because the timer is maxed out. When DQ IX comes out, I will download the rom only because the game shall remain in the box at home.

And Tetris. I love Tetris. Tetris is like the Happy drug that balances out all of the depressingness that I mass from the rest of the games. I have the midi of the theme on my DS everywhere I go. It really is not possible to beat the immense, almost godlike wonder that is Tetris.


----------



## Wanted (May 16, 2007)

Street Fighter II World Warrior Arcade for me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I spend almost 100% of my money on that game for a few years 100's of hours of gameplay.


----------



## Fusion Master (May 16, 2007)

I award Zelda last place for being overrated like no other series in history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Final Fantasy FIRST PLACE


----------



## Nekoblade (May 17, 2007)

Shining Force for me, 2 specifically. No game in the history of man will ever top the Shining Force series for me. Ever spent 20 hours straight playing a game? Shining Force 2 did that to me.


----------



## EM0rox (May 17, 2007)

Armored Core, Tactics Ogre, Harvest Moon, Breath Of Fire, Persona, Doom, Catacombs, (older 2d) Duke Nukem... among others, (as far as 'series' go) nothing on that poll's list really interests me


----------



## Jei (May 17, 2007)

Megaman is the series I grew to love with, so it certainly is the one I am the most faithful along life.


----------



## HBK (May 17, 2007)

Pokemon, of course!


----------



## R4seller (May 18, 2007)

Mario Brother for sure


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2007)

Castlevania. I hope that we'll see soon a new Castlevania game for DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

